# My Gauge Pod



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

how did you get it customized for the cruze?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I know people


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like it replaces existing cover


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

How much boost do the 1.4's run?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

It replaces it, and mine is Trifecta tuned, and running 25psi....I dont know what stock boost is, sorry.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Stock boost should be about 12 psi.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i made it


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thaaaaats crazy!
nice work guys!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

looks awsome man!


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

if anyone else is interested just pm me


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

The pod looks nice. Too bad the same can't be said of its location.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> The pod looks nice. Too bad the same can't be said of its location.


 
Yeah, I second that. There's lot's of other good places to put it besides right in front of my instrument cluster. But the quality of the product looks real nice.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mines electrical...tubing is under hood with a sensor


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

whats wrong with the location? it doesnt block anything except the 7k on the tac which you wont be hitting anyway. Its also right in front of you lol.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah I actually like where it is, I'd rather have it on the pillar, but because of the airbag, will never happen!!! This is second best spot IMO


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Yeah I actually like where it is, I'd rather have it on the pillar, but because of the airbag, will never happen!!! This is second best spot IMO


Why not? If you have looked at the crash test videos, it shows that the airbag is barely even in the pillar. It's only in the top half, and the pillar barely comes off at the top.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> whats wrong with the location? it doesnt block anything except the 7k on the tac which you wont be hitting anyway. Its also right in front of you lol.


On the 2011 models, the DIC information is centered on the screen, not off to the far right, so it would block half of that. And like kkilburn pointed out, there wouldn't be any danger in putting it on the bottom part of the A pillar. Me personally, I would have liked to see it take the place of that stupid dash console (for those of us who don't have the Pioneer system).


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

plowman33 said:


> Yeah, I second that. There's lot's of other good places to put it besides right in front of my instrument cluster. But the quality of the product looks real nice.


^^ Same here...REALLY nice job, looks nealy OEM or good aftermarket. I can just see myself peaking around it to see the part of the DIC that is blocked...just out of habit more than necessity.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

well hes sending it back for me to mess with it some more now that we got a fitment, i might make it so that it is off to the side more, were it blocks little if any of the dic, also got the boost gauge in my friends cruze hooked up without cutting or drilling today!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> ^^ Same here...REALLY nice job, looks nealy OEM or good aftermarket. I can just see myself peaking around it to see the part of the DIC that is blocked...just out of habit more than necessity.


It really doesn't get in the way, only gets in the way of the current miles, an who needs to see that, oh and the higher RPM's that are useless on our car anyway!


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> It really doesn't get in the way, only gets in the way of the current miles, an who needs to see that, oh and the higher RPM's that are useless on our car anyway!


Like I said, on the 2011 models, the DIC info is centered on the screen, so it would get in the way of half of it.

EDIT: I see gman has a 2012, so nevermind, what you said is correct as it applies to him....


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well if someone wants to get me a pillar to work with I will


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

No curtting or drilling? How'd you do that?


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> No curtting or drilling? How'd you do that?


You take that piece of plastic off, then mold a new one out of fiberglass that has a mount for a gauge.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

secret  lol


----------



## carey965 (Sep 6, 2011)

25psi thats awesome

**** i shoulda got the eco


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

more boost doesnt mean more power


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

How much do you think it would be for you to make a pillar pod?


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

ill pm you


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> more boost doesnt mean more power


It does when you run e85


----------



## Ecofriendly (Oct 2, 2011)

Screw the pillar lets hear it and see it run!


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> It does when you run e85


e85 just allows more timing, not much extra boost. The extra power is from the added timing. Extra boost just gives you a little more tq.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

And torque is what gets you down the track faster!!!!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ecofriendly said:


> Screw the pillar lets hear it and see it run!


15.3 @ 89mph this far, but that was on 50% 93octane and 50% e85. Pretty sure 3 tenths I can shave off on full e85


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

good luck getting full e... if you can do it id be impressed but doubt it on these cars


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm already running full e with no problems


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

with no fuel pressure drop?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Doubt it, vince had a baby so waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i know i saw it on fb lol, but he doesnt log fuel pressure


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well 1/4 mile times don't lie, lol


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

How did you get your cluster to show mph, miles left, and mpg? Is it only for the 2012s?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> How did you get your cluster to show mph, miles left, and mpg? Is it only for the 2012s?


The split screens were a new thing for 2012's. I'm not familiar with the 2011 Eco's screens, but it did have some unique to the trim line.

I photographed all the screens from my 2012 LTZ DIC, too many to post here, but can be viewed in my album...there is a Trip 2 screen that is
identical, but independent from Trip 1, I just did not photograph Trip 2 since it matches Trip 1.


Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - gman19's Album: Gman19's Album


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> The split screens were a new thing for 2012's. I'm not familiar with the 2011 Eco's screens, but it did have some unique to the trim line.
> 
> I photographed all the screens from my 2012 LTZ DIC, too many to post here, but can be viewed in my album...there is a Trip 2 screen that is
> identical, but independent from Trip 1, I just did not photograph Trip 2 since it matches Trip 1.
> ...


I'm sure my screen is the same but I just chose to view that one because it tells me everything I need to know all in one screen! I can switch to like 6 different screens


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

What are these screen things you guys speak of


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

The DIC display


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

itll be cool if you can turn the stock navigation screen into a gauge or whatver so that it appears on the screen while driving.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Fiero, what did you end up doing about your springs?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm gonna email them tonight, it looks absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

plowman33 said:


> You take that piece of plastic off, then mold a new one out of fiberglass that has a mount for a gauge.


I was talking about him hooking up the boost gauge with no cutting or drilling. I'd like a analog boost gauge but I don't want to cut and drill anything.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i know man, i was pissed when i first took it off the lift....lol 




FieroItaliano85 said:


> I'm gonna email them tonight, it looks absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I was talking about him hooking up the boost gauge with no cutting or drilling. I'd like a analog boost gauge but I don't want to cut and drill anything.


pm me what you would like to do and im sure i can help you out 

btw what happened with the pedders?


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> The DIC display


i know just jealous lol


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

How did you run the line into the cabin?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84561

I showed where as well as the op showed his spot on this thread with pics. In my pics you can see I ran my vacuum line along my power for my amp with no prob


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok the didn't see where it showed that. Much appreciated.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

I want one of these gauge pods!!!


----------

